#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  دعوة الى مقاطعه الشركه المصريه للاتصالات يوم الخميس القادم ارحمونا بقى من السرقه

## أبو زياد المصرى

*وصلتنى هذه الدعوه ووجدت أنها معقوله فلم لا.............................*


*دعوة الى مقاطعه الشركه المصريه للاتصالات يوم الخميس القادم* 
*ارحمونا بقى من السرقه* 


*بعد ان اعلنت منذ يومين الشركه المصريه للاتصالات زياده اسعارها* 
*وزياده قيمه الاشتراك بالاضافه الى خفض قيمه المكالمات المجانيه*

*بالاضافه الى زياده تسعيره الدقيقه الاولى*

*هذا بالاضافه الى انها منذ حوالى السنه ونصف اعلنت ان الفاتوره ستأتى*

*كل ثلاث اشهر بعد ان كانت سته اشهرر*

*وهذا بالرغم من انها شركه تم تخصيصها منذ مدة وبرغم ان جميع تعاريف* 

*الاتصالات فى*

*العالم اجمع تنخفض تدريجيا الا هذه الشركه فان اسعارها فى الارتفاع دائما*

*ولا تراعى محدودى الدخل ابدا ولا تشغل بالها بمدى العبء الذى تحمله*

*على المواطنين برغم كل ما يمرون به من مصاعب حياتيه وظروف صعبه*

*فلقد انتشرت دعوة لمقاطعه الشركه المصريه للاتصالات لمدة يوم وااحد يوم*

*الخميس القادم وان يكون استعمال الهاتف للضرورة القصوى فقط*

*من اجل توجيه ضربه قويه لها من المواطنين لكى تستعيد وعيها مرة اخررى*

*وان تراعى المواطنين فى طريقه الحساب ويكفى ما يمرون به من ظروف*

*ومششقه فاتمنى من الجميع المشاركه فى هذه المقاطعه وان يبلغوا بها الاخرين*

*حتى ترجع عن هذا القرار المجحف بحق المواطن المصرى البسيط*

*هذا برغم انها اعلنت ميزانيتها منذ يومين محققه ارباح جيده جدا*

*اذن لماذا الزيادة*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!*

*وليتذكر الجميع ان الشعب قاطع موبينيل وكليك عندما ارادوا اقحام نظاام*



*فاشل لا هدف له الا سرقه المواطن وبالفعل تراجعت الشركتان عن هذا النظام*

*اذن فالدور على الشركه المصريه للاتصالات*

*وياريت الجميع يشترك فى المقاطعه وفى الدعوة الى المقاطعه*

*فهذا من اجل مصرررررررر والمواطن المصرى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أخيرا واحد أقتنع بأن أسلوب المقاومة الغاندى  هو الأنجع لعلاج كل مشاكلنا مع نظام الحكم و شركاته المتحدة معه لإمتصاص دماء المصريين الغلابة إن كان هناك بقية من تلك الدماء

*[frame="7 80"]أسلوب غاندى السلمى فى المقاطعة هو الحل الأمثل
 ليراجع النظام مواقفه أو ليحمل عصاه و يرحل للأبد[/frame]*
*قل لى بالله عليك عن كيفية المقاطعة و لماذا الخميس القادم فقط*

----------


## شهرزاد

*سوف أفعل بإذن الله وهذا أضعف الإيمان*

----------


## n3na3aah

حنقاطع ازاي طيب

----------


## khaled4

*انا حاسس ان الهوا اللى بنتنفسه هايغلى هو كمان*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أنا عن نفسي غالباً بتكلم من ميناتيل اللي في الشارع . و مش هتكلم خالص يوم الخميس .
بصراحه الواحد حاسس إن البلد بقت منظومه من السرقه و خلاص السرقه بقت حلقه مفرغه .

ربنا يريحنا من الدنيا دي على خير بقى .


*

----------


## LORDKAZA

اروح انا ابيع الاسهم بتاعة الشركة علشان ميبقاش موت وخراب ديار

----------


## أبوسلمان

سلاح المقاطعة مقنع لكن يريد ارادة حديدية
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أما عن الحديد فقال الله سبحانه فى محكم تنزيله:
الكهف (آية:96): اتوني زبر الحديد حتى اذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى اذا جعله نارا قال اتوني افرغ عليه قطرا  
سبأ (آية:10): ولقد اتينا داوود منا فضلا يا جبال اوبي معه والطير والنا له الحديد  
الحديد (آية:25): لقد ارسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وانزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه باس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز  

الحديد نأكله و الحديد نركبه و الحديد نقتل به و الحديد نسجن داخله وعلى الحديد تسير القطارات و الحديد يشد أزر و يقوى الخرسانات و بالحديد نقوى عضلاتنا و ما ينطبق على الأنسان من قول "من التراب و إلى التراب نعود"  ينطبق كلية على الحديد فهو أيضا "من التراب و إلى التراب يعود"!

و الآن أبو سلمان يقول:
*



			
				سلاح المقاطعة مقنع لكن يريد ارادة حديدية
			
		

*...مالنا و حكاية الإرادة؟!...المدخنون عندما تطالبهم بالإمتناع عن الهباب التدخين يردون الرد الخايب معندناش إرادة محتاجين إرادة!... ::uff::   ::uff::  

و الآن يجئ أبو سلمان و يقول "سلاح المقاطعة مقنع لكن يريد ارادة حديدية"...يا حسرتى و خيبتى فى الشعب المصرى الذى ينقصه الإرادة الحديدية!...ما رأيكم فى إرادة من الألومنيوم بدلا من الحديد!...حديد خردة للبيع يا ناس يا هوووووووه!...لقد صدقت عندما قلت أننى "لو لم أكن مصريا لا وددت أن أكون هنديا"!...و لا تنسوا أن غاندى كان هنديا و بمغزل بسيط و معزة هزم الإمبراطورية البريطانية و التى كانت لا تغيب عنها الشمس فى يوم من الأيام!...

منكم من يقول عندما يتكلم عن الأحزاب  و هو حاطط رجل على رجل و ينجعص و يقول "أنها أحزاب ورقية" و ما ينطبق على هذه الأحزاب ينطبق أيضا على الشعب المصرى "الورقى" و الذى ينقصه للأسف الإرادة الحديدية!

*[frame="11 80"]لن ينصلح حال مصر 
إلا بالمقاطعة الجماعية
على درب غاندى فلنسير [/frame]*

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*إخوتى فى الله*

* جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم وأحب أن أبدأ فأقول أن الهدف ليس المقاطعه فى حد ذاته ولكن أن تكون البدايه بمقاطعة الخميس القادم كجرس التنبيه للحكومه حتى تشعر أن الشعب رافض لسياسة (الإستعباط)*

*فمع كل زياده سعريه نجد منهم من يدافع ويقول مبررات أهيف من أن تذكر إعتمادا على حسن نية الشعب وأننا شعب ينسى سريعا وتمضى بنا الأمور للأسوأ فى كل مره للأسف يصرح رئيس الحكومه بأنه لامساس بالأسعار وبالشفافيه المطلقه مع الشعب ثم بعدها يستحلوا لأنفسهم الضحك على المواطن المطحون أصلا بكلمات أدنى من أن توصف بالسذاجه* 

*الحل أن نقاطع ماهو مستفز وغير مقنع وليس هناك مايبرره أصلا ففى كل دول العالم نجد أسعار الإتصلات فى النازل وتكاد تكون معدومه أصلا فلماذا الإستغلال للمواطن المصرى المتدنى الدخل بمثل هذه الصفاقه ؟؟* 

*لاأعتقد أن السؤال كيف نقاطع فى محله فحتى لو إمتنعنا عن المكالمات المحليه والمباشره لساعات محدده يوم الخميس القادم فإن ذلك بمثابة مقاطعه . ثم إنه تدريب لنا أن نرشد مكالماتنا ففى أغلبها إضاعه للوقت والمال الأن وخصوصا بعد اللإستفزاز الأخير بتقليل عدد المكالمات المجانيه بمنتهى الإستعباط للمواطن حيث يفترض أنه ليس لديه إراده أمام التليفون فنريد أن نرسل لهم رساله سلميه إصحوا المصرى لم يعد يتحمل المزيد من الإستغلال بحجة أنه الحلقه الأضعف وأن كل شيىء يجرى من حوله وهو يقف دور المتفرج كلا لم يعد يجدى الإستسلام لهذه الفئه المستغله فلقد طفح الكيل ولكن يجب أن يكون الرد حضاريا وسلميا وهذا هو الغرض من المقاطعه*

*ولمزيد من الإستفسار أرحب بمشاركاتكم وأفكاركم البناءه بالطبع*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*

*أبو زياد المصرى (المفروس)*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم وأحب أن أبدأ فأقول أن الهدف ليس المقاطعه فى حد ذاته ولكن أن تكون البدايه بمقاطعة الخميس القادم كجرس التنبيه للحكومه حتى تشعر أن الشعب رافض لسياسة (الإستعباط)*


*[frame="7 80"]حتى لا يتوه منك أعضاء المنتدى ...أؤكد أن المقاطعة ليست هى الهدف إنما هى الوسيلة للوصول للهدف ألا و هو إيقاظ و هز أركان نظام الحكم المصرى الغارق فى الفساد و الذى يتحكم فيه زمرة من رجال الأعمال من كل صنف بداية من تجارة السلاح و نهاية برغيف العيش[/frame]*

----------


## atefhelal

طيب يا أبو زياد مفيش مشكلة يوم يومين  أو تلاتة *مقاطعة للإتصالات ... ولكن مارأيك بالنسبة للزيادات المتوقعة والتى سوف تستمر من يوليو القادم فى كل مواد التموين تقريبامن رغيف العيش وأقل أنواع الغموس إلى .... !! .. هنقاطع برضه ؟؟ طيب مش هتسأل فينا لا  الحكومة ولا رجال المال والأعمال الحكوميين ولن تعنيهم تلك المقاطعة أو يتأثروا بها .. أنا رأيى أن نجهز أنفسنا لمقاطعة فعالة وجدية لتلك الحكومة وللنظام الحاكم وبدون خناقات  .. ولكن كيف .. ؟؟ سؤال محير فعلا مع وجود الشرط " دون خناقات " ..

وأقول إن العجز الواضح الذى يتمثل  فى فقر الدخل الذى يعانى منه أغلبية الشعب المصرى  يفقدهم القدرة على شراء الكثير ممايلزمهم من خدمات وضرورات حياتية بما يعنى أنهم فى حالة مقاطعة جبرية لاخيار لهم فيها .. إذن فلا معنى لأى نداء بالمقاطعة بالنسبة لتلك الأغلبية ..   

حتى موضوع غاندى الذى ينادى به الأخ الفاضل جمال أشك فى جدواه بالنسبة لتلك الأغلبية .. ففكر المهاتما غاندى - ذلك البطل الهندى الدؤوب - الذى قام بدور رائد فى حمل بريطانيا العظمى على الرحيل من الهند فى أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية ؛ وذلك عندما بشّر بفضائل الحياة القروية البسيطة والإنتاج الحرفى بهدف الإكتفاء الذاتى الذى لايزيد على حد الكفاف . هل هذا الفكر سوف يجد صدى عند مستوردى أطعمة القطط والكلاب ومستهلكيها أو حتى عند من يعيشون فعلا على حد الكفاف أو دونه وهم يمثلون الأغلبية ..
كان غاندى معارضا للإنتاج الكبير mass production والإعتماد الزائد على التكنولوجيا وغيرها من سمات المجتمعات الصناعية فى القرن العشرين (ونحن الآن فى القرن الواحد والعشرين) . وكان تفضيل غاندى للزراعة والصناعة المحلية الصغيرة رفضا تاما للفروض الأساسية فى الفكر الإقتصادى التقليدى والحديث .. ونجح غاندى .. فهل فكر غاندى يمكن أن يناسب ظروف مصر وظروف الشعب المصرى ، وظروف القرن الواحد والعشرين ، وظروف النظام العالمى الحالى .. وإن كان الشعب الهندى قد التف حول غاندى ضد المحتل البريطانى وظلمه وغطرسته ، فهل سوف يلتف الشعب المصرى على نفس أسلوب غاندى ضد نظام الحكم المصرى وضد قوات الجيش والأمن التى تحميه .. ؟؟ .

دعونا نفكر .. ولعل الأزمات تأتى بالأفكار المناسبة .. فهناك  نوعين من اليأس ينتجان من توالى الأزمات وشدتها.. يأس يؤدى إلى الإنتحار وهذا مستحيل بالنسبة لشعب .. ويأس يزداد عمقا مع الوعى وقسوة الصدمة والأزمات ، فيعيد الإنسان إلى ذاته وإلى معنى وجوده ، ويصبح اليأس بذلك علامة لوجوده وطريقا للمخاطرة لإثبات هذا الوجود وتصحيحه ... وربنا يستر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أخى الأكبر عاطف هلال
إذا ما الحل؟...ها نحن من أزمة إلى أزمة أخرى يتلاعب بنا النظام الحاكم ...إذا أسلوب غاندى فى المقاومة السلمية لا يلائم عصرنا فلما لا نجعلها Brain storm  و نفكر جميعا لنطور أسلوب غاندى فى المقاومة السلمية ليلائم عصرنا ...بدأت بفكرة مقاطعة الصحف القومية و أعتقد أنها ستكون مؤئرة لو نفذت بالفعل ..تلا ذلك التشجيع على مقاطعة شركات الإتصالات و هى أيضا مؤثرة ...المهم هو المقاطعة الإقتصادية بعيدا عن تجويع البطون الجائعة أصلا...أنها مقاطعة صحف و تليفونات و ليس إلا ثم أسمع منكم أنها مقاطعة لا تلائم عصرنا...فلنبدأ Brain storm عاصفة العقول قبل أن تذهب عقولنا مع الريح!

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ العزيز جمال الشربينى

عندما يرتقى فكر الإنسان ويزداد وعيه يزيد بالتالى ألمه وإحساسه باقتراب الصدمة .. وقال واحد من الفلاسفة لاأتذكر إسمه الآن : إن التأمل فى الحياة يزيد آلام الحياة .. هذا هو حالنا، حالى وحالك وحال أبو زياد وشهرزاد ونعناعة وخالد وهشام ناصر واللورد كازا وأبو سلمان وآخرون ونحن وهم قلة من القلة القليلة  .. أماالأغلبية وأقصد أغلبية شعبنا المسكين فالحال كما نعرفه بعد أن فقدت تلك الأغلبية قرون استشعارها مع تفشى الجهل والفقر والمرض بنسيجهاالذى تهلهل وكثرت به الرقع والبقع .. هذه الأغلبية لن تحس ياأخى بالصدمة إلا حين تحتويهاوتبدأ فى افتراسها .. عندئذ وفى هذا الوقت فقط (وأظنه قريبا) سوف يزداد يأسها عمقا مع الوعى وقسوة الصدمة  ، فتستعيد ذاتهاوتتفهم معنى وجودها ، ويصبح اليأس بذلك علامة لهذا الوجود وطريقا للمخاطرة لإثباته وتصحيحه ... وربنا يستر ، وهذا ماقلته فى مداخلتى السابقة      
*

----------


## حنـــــان

نقاطع بس يوم واحد يعمل ايه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أخى الأكبر عاطف هلال
لا  أخى الأكبر...نريدها عاصفة العقول و ليس إنتظار وصول الأغلبية الكبرى لحالة اليأس القاتلة ...دورنا لا بد أن يكون أكبر من ذلك...و ربنا بالقطع لن يستر بهذه السهولة المطلقة لا بد من دور إيجابى لنا حتى ينعم الرب علينا بهذا الستر ...قالها  الرب و لا رجعة فى قوله:

التوبة (آية:105): وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون الى عالم الغيب والشهاده فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون  

النور (آية:38): ليجزيهم الله احسن ما عملوا ويزيدهم من فضله والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب  

إذا لا ستر من عنده إلا إذا عملنا عملا صالحا

الرعد (آية:11): له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من امر الله ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم واذا اراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال  

إذا لا تغيير تلقائى من عند الرب إلا إذا غيرنا نحن أولا

إذا كنا سننتظر الوصول إلى حالة اليأس القاتلة هذه فأنا خارج هذه اللعبة...اللعبة الأفضل هى عاصفة العقول لعل و عسى نصل للطريقة المثلى لتطوير طريقة غاندى لتلائم متغيرات القرن الواحد و عشرون و الذى لا يبعد عن غاندى كثيرا مجرد مايزيد قليلا عن النصف قرن!

----------


## عـزالديـن

*نظرا للفواتير الغاشمة والمبالغ فيها التى تلقيتها من الشركة فى خلال الفترات الماضية فقد قمت برفع التليفون من الخدمة لحرمانهم من مصدر دخل وفير بالنسبة لهم ثم أعدت الخدمة للإستقبال فقط وانا الآن فى إرتياح تام منهم  

الأمر لايتوقف فقط على خدمات الإتصالات ولا الخدمة التليفونية ولكن أصبح يمس بشكل ملموس الحياة اليومية والأمن الإجتماعى والفجوة تتسع بشكل خطير بين طبقتين فى المجتمع وتلاشت ماكان يسمى بالطبقة الوسطى أو أنها أصبحت نسبة لامجال للنظر إليها , كثيراً مانجد المقارنة بين أسعار السلع والخدمات فى مصر ومثيلاتها فى الدول الغنية  مع الغفلة التامة عن مستوى متوسط دخل الفرد فى مصر ومتوسط دخل الفرد فى الدول الغنية والإتجاه ان نصل بأسعار السلع والخدمات للأسعار العالمية بينما دخل الفرد يتضائل مع إنخفاض القيمة الشرائية للعملة المحلية . 
المعرفة التامة بقدوم الكارثة ورؤيتها من بعيد لايمنع من إقترابها وحدوثها إلا إذا كان هناك من الإجراءات الطارئة لمنعها فهل تحركت الجهود لمنع إفتراس الشركات للشعب قليل الحيلة
قد تنحصر المشكلة أحيانا فى أ ن من  يعانى لايستطيع أن يخطو أو يتحرك أو يتكلم بينما من يمثله وينوب عنه قد لايعنيه أن يتكلم وخطواته محصورة فى تأمين نفسه  , هل هناك من حل يا أساتذتنا الكرام ؟*

----------


## النمر الاسود

*السلام عليكم*
*انا معاكم وهقاطع يوم الخميس دة اولا*
*ثانيا فعلا يوم واحد مش كفاية لكن نقدر نخليه انذار وان لم ترجع الشركة المصرية عن قرارها فنزيد اليوم الى يومين وتلاتة واربعة لحد ما يتراجعوا عن قرارهم الجشع*
*يا استاذ عاطف هلال الصدمة فعلا احتوتنا خلاص وبتفترس فينا ... هنفضل بقى لحد امتى؟.. لحد متفترسنا خالص؟!!!*
*ندافع عن نفسنا ولو حتى باننا ندفع الظلم عن انفسنا باضعف الايمان.... مش قادرين ندفع بايدينا خوفا من انتقام الظالم*
*بنقول باللسان على استحياء...يمكن كلمة واحدة تحرك الشعب... يمكن موقف صغير يكون هو القشة اللى تقصم ظهر البعير... لازم نعمل اللى نقدر عليه....نقاطع ليوم واحد بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس... طبعا مش كتير ونقدر اوى نعمله*
*وحصل قبل كدة فعلا مع شركات المحمول*
*الجشع دة لازم يبقاله نهاية ... وكفاية بجد اللى احنا فيه من فقر وظلم وجهل مفروض علينا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الجشع دة لازم يبقاله نهاية ... وكفاية بجد اللى احنا فيه من فقر وظلم وجهل مفروض علينا





> لايعنيه أن يتكلم وخطواته محصورة فى تأمين نفسه , هل هناك من حل يا أساتذتنا الكرام ؟


الحل فى أيدينا و ليس إلا!...الحل واجب و فرض على  كل متعلم و مثقف و محب لتراب هذا الوطن...تكلموا مع أصدقائكم و أقاربكم عن المقاطعة كسلاح مقاومة سلمية مفعوله ناجع و فيه الشفاء و متجرب ...بلاش الكلام فى الموبيل لمدة أسبوع و ليس يوم واحد فقط ( اليوم غير مؤثر) ...إعتبروا الشبكة سقطت...و إننا عدنا للوراء قبل إختراع الموبيل و إرجعوا للتحدث فى التليفونات الأرضية...حاولوا كأنكم ستتوقفون و العياذ بالله عن التدخين...ستجدون أن  حمل الموبيل عادة كعادة التدخين ...المهمة ستكون صعبة فى البداية و لكن لكوننا ناس جدعان و لا نحب الإستكراد و الإستهبال سننجز المهمة بإذن الله...تكلموا مع أولادكم بصراحة متناهيه حتى يشاركوا فى حملة المقاطعة السلمية لكل الفساد فى مصرنا الحبيبة...فساد فى المحمول...فساد فى الصحافة القومية متمثلة فى إبراهيم نافع و سمير رجب و غيرهم كتير ...فساد فى كل مناحى الحياة...صحة فاسدة و تعليم فاسد و إعلام فاسد و إسكان فاسد ...المهم البداية و هى مقاطعة شركات المحمول كلها و ليس واحدة فقط لمدة أسبوع ...جربوا مش حتخسروا...الهدف ليس هو شركات المحمول ..الهدف هو من يقف و يساند هذه الشركات...أزمة العبارة ليست فى مالك الشركة و إنما فى  من يقف و يساند هذه الشركه...أزمة إبراهيم نافع ليست فى إبراهيم نافع نفسه و إنما  فى جمعية المساندين و المستفدين من أموال الشعب و الناهبين لها...المقاطعة السلمية هى السبيل الوحيد أمامنا لدحر طيور و جوارح الظلام...

*[frame="7 80"]قوم يا مصرى و يا مصرية 
الدور عليكم الآن لإثبات أحقيتنا 
فى العيش آمنين و مكرمين بين 
أحضان أمنا المحروسة الغالية مصر[/frame]*

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*إخوتى فى الله لعلكم تشعرون بمدى (الإحباطات) ماتبثه إلينا وسائل الإعلام الصادقه من وقت لأخر بل بصوره تكاد تكون يوميه عن مدى فساد النظام الحاكم فى العديد من أوجه الحياه اليوميه بما لايجعل أحد منا بعيد عن الفساد الذى يطاله فى يومه بشتى الصور ، أعلم أنه مخطط من أعدائنا وأعلم أن حكامنا ألعوبه فى يد العدو المتربص بنا وأنهم الحاكم بأمر أعداء الأمه فهم جماعه منتقاه بعنايه لهدف واضح كالشمس ألا وهو التأمر على الأمه فى كل مايمس مصالحها وكبريائها وإقتصادها ، أعلم أن الخروج من تلك الدائره لايكون إلا بالثوره كماحدث فى إيران وفاجأ العدو حينما إنقلب الخومينى على شاه إيران ، وهذا هو المثل الوحيد للأسف للتغيير الذى كسر دائرة إحتكار عملاء العدو للسلطه الحاكمه فى الأمه ، وهذا بالطبع مالانرجوه نحن نريد العيش بكرامه للجميع خاصة أن بلادنا غنيه بالكثير مماحباها الله به من ثروات ضخمه تمكن الجميع من العيش الكريم بل والوفير ، المشكله فيمن سلطوا علينا لنهب ثرواتنا بشكل منظم ومنذ قديم الأزل وحتى لاتقوم لنا قائمه لخطورة الإسلام على الغرب من وجهة نظرهم*
*لاتظنوا أن الفساد وليد عصابه واحده ، بل الجميع مشتركون فيه من الكبير للصغير وأضحك كثيرا من الأخوه الكتاب من يظن للأسف وهو واهم أن مجرد علم القياده السياسيه بحاله أوحالات من الفساد كفيل بالقضاء على الفساد أو محاربته .. كلا يا أخوتى فالرأس فسدت وإستسلمت منذ زمن فلا يرجى معها إصلاح ، الحل هو التغيير وأرجو من الله أن يكون سلمى وبإرادة الشعب وإختياره حتى لا نصير مثل أفغانستان أو العراق فى ظل أنظمه أسوأ من سابقتها*
*من يسرق الشعب الأن يعلم تماما أنه محمى ولن تطاله أى أيدى شريفه فهذه سمة الحكام الأن فى أمتنا للأسف ولنا فى رموز كبيره فى الحكومات ورجال الأعمال والصحافه وغيرهم الكثير من الأمثله على الفساد ونهب الثروات ، هذا بخلاف بيع ممتلكات الوطن بأبخس الأثمان فى غطاء من الكتمان لضمان تمرير الصفقات المشبوهه بما يخدم دائما هدف العدو ألا وهو أن يصير أبناء الأمه أفقر مايمكن على الدوام وألا تقوم لهم قائمه مع يجويع الشعب وإنتشار البطالع بين كل الفئات* 

*الحق أقول أنا فى منتهى الإشمئزاز وتعبت من الكلام ولاجدوى من الكلام فل يحل أى شيىء هذا ما أراه حتى الأن الشرفاء مكبلون بالقيود ممنوعون من المشاركه فى نهضة الأمه بل وحتى ممنوعون من نقد النهب المنظم للثروات ، ويحكم ويدير شئون الأمه شرذمه باعت دينها بدنياها باعت شعوبها وكرامتها للعدو الذى يحكمنا من خلال حكامنا المستضعفين أمامه*
*أسف جدا على كم الأحباطات التى قد تمسونها مما كتبت ولكنى أرى الشرفاء فى القاع الأن وعلى القمه الغوغاء متسولى المناصب وطالبى السلطه بالباطل من المفسدين فى الأرض-* 
*أسأل المولى العزيز القدير ألا يأخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا وأن يولى علينا خيارنا وألا يولى علينا شرارنا وأن يخلصنا من أعداء الأمه ويجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم ويجعل كيدهم فى تدبيرهم إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه*
*أعتذر مره أخرى للمراره فى كلماتى التى إنفجر بها صدرى الأن سامحونى دام فضلكم*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*
*أبو زياد المصرى*

----------


## حنـــــان

خطر في بالي من شويه...
مش استخدام الانترنت يعتبر استخدام للتلفون سواء كان دايل أب أو دي اس ال؟

----------


## atefhelal

> خطر في بالي من شويه...
> مش استخدام الانترنت يعتبر استخدام للتلفون سواء كان دايل أب أو دي اس ال؟


*ده صحيح ياحنان .. والخطاب موجه إلى الأخ الفاضل زياد*

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخوه الأفاضل*

*أنا قصدى أن نقلل لأدنى حد ممكن حتى يكون التأثير ملحوظ ففى كل شيىء الأمر نسبى ولانملك أن نمتنع نهائيا عن الإستخدام كل القصد التقليل اليوم للحد الأدنى المستطاع فالأصل هو الإستطاعه وليس الإجبار طبعا*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*

*أبو زياد المصرى*

----------


## ابن البلد

> بعد ان اعلنت منذ يومين الشركه المصريه للاتصالات زياده اسعارها


بعد أذنكم هي أعلنت فين ؟؟
ولا الإعلان كان في الميلات  :: 




> وزياده قيمه الاشتراك بالاضافه الى خفض قيمه المكالمات المجانيه


هو أصلا كان فيه مكالمات مجانية  :: 

أنا عن نفسي مش هقاطع
المقاطعة شكلها بقية موضه خلاص
مش عاجبني التليفون أقاطع التليفونات
مش عاجبني الكهرباء
هعيش في الضلمة
مش عاجبني العيش هقاطع الفرن
شكلي هقاطع نفسي  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

نقاطع باننا نبطل الكلام في التليفون الا للضرورة القصوى
ولو هيكلفنا شوية الموبايل .. فخسارة قربية سريعة
أفضل من خسائر متلاحقة قادمة ..

نبطل تليفونات .. مايجراش
نبطل رغي .. برضه ما يجراش


بسنت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عين العقل يا بنت مصر يا بسنت...يوم مش كفاية أقلها أسبوع علشان تصيب الهدف*

----------


## amshendy

نطالب بعدم دفع فاتورة شهر ابريل
و المقاطعه مستمره

----------


## amshendy

ارجو ان تستمر المقاطعة 
و عدم الرغى فى التليفون 
و عدم دفع فاتورة ابريل

----------


## د.ابودنيا

دى مش فاتورة 
دى علقة م المفترى حنكورة
عامال يهنكر ويمنكر
ويرتكب افعال منكر
وزاد البلة انو يبلبع
مش لاقى حد يقولو ارجع
ولا حد وياة فى الصورة
***       ***      ***
انا قلبى ليكو بيبارك
ومعاكوقلبى بيشارك
ان رن تليفونى راح اطنش
وكانة صورة مابيرنش
وهعمل انى مش سامع
وان زاد هلئحو فى الشارع
وهقولو لو كان مش عاجبك
روح غور انت وحنكورة
***     ***      ****
دى مش فاتورة دى حاجة توجع
والحزن مش ناقص موضع
لو كان عليا انا مش هرجع
دا قرار وخدتو بمقاطعة
مهما ان يكون طول الفترة
بس انتو بلغو ويايا
وتكون فكرتكم دى بداية
وساعتها هنبان فى الصورة
***        ***         ***
د.ابودنيا

----------


## Hadeer

طيب لو الفاتورة ما ادفعتش هيكون فيه غرامة و ممكن يفصلوا الخط. نعمل ايه ساعتها؟؟

الحل الوحيد ان كلنا نعمل كده مندفعش و بالتالي مش هيفصلوا الخط عن كل المشتركين لكن لو نسبة قليلة 1000 مشترك مثلا مش هيهمهم و هيقطعوا الخطوط

----------


## amshendy

غدا الخميس نقاطع التليفون 
و لا ندفع فاتورة شهر ابريل

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخ / عم شندى الفاضل*

*المقاطعه لاتعنى عدم سداد فاتورة التليفون فالسداد حق لهم بعد أن إستعملنا التليفون فى الفتره الماضيه*

*أما الكلام فهو على الفتره من الأن وصاعدا فيجب علينا ترشيد شديد للمكالمات إن لم نقدر على المقاطعه الكامله للتليفون وحتى يسمع صوتنا* 
*فالعقد بيننا وبين هيئة الإتصلات قد تحول لما أشبه بعقود الإذعان هم يرفعون قيمة الإشتراكات والمكالمات ويخفضون من المكالمات المجانيه دون أى داع ودون أى إعلان حتى بل ويذكرون أسبابا واهيه لتبريرهم ذلك ممايستلزم مواجهة الأمر بشيىء من الحزم من ناحية المستهلك* 
*حتى يعلموا أننا قوه لايستهان بها وبحيث أن يظل كل ذلك فى إطار حضارى منظم* 
*ودون أى تجاوزات ففى النهايه نحن نتمنى أن تستجيب الهيئه لإرادة المواطن المطحون* 
*وكفايه علينا باقى المستفزات اليوميه مش ناقصه التليفونات كمان*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*

*أبو زياد المصرى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الأخ / عم شندى الفاضل*
> 
> *المقاطعه لاتعنى عدم سداد فاتورة التليفون فالسداد حق لهم بعد أن إستعملنا التليفون فى الفتره الماضيه*
> 
> *أما الكلام فهو على الفتره من الأن وصاعدا فيجب علينا ترشيد شديد للمكالمات إن لم نقدر على المقاطعه الكامله للتليفون وحتى يسمع صوتنا* 
> 
> *حتى يعلموا أننا قوه لايستهان بها وبحيث أن يظل كل ذلك فى إطار حضارى منظم* 
> *ودون أى تجاوزات ففى النهايه نحن نتمنى أن تستجيب الهيئه لإرادة المواطن المطحون* 
> *وكفايه علينا باقى المستفزات اليوميه مش ناقصه التليفونات كمان*
> *أبو زياد المصرى*


*نعم هكذا تكون المقاطعة...على بركة الله قاطعوا كل ما هو مستفز و مستقوى على الشعب الغلبان*

----------


## amshendy

اخى الشربينى
عظيم التقدير و الاحترام لسيادتكم
الفاتوره ليست عن الفتره الماضيه بهذه الاسعار هم من رفعوا الاسعار عن الفتره الماضيه هم من بدا باستخدام الاثر الرجعى
اتفق معك ان هناك منغصات كثيره 
المحكمه حكمت ببطلان الضرائب على كارت التليفون المحمول كيف سنستردها 
هى حكومة سلب و نهب
سؤال هل سيادتكم مقتنع باننا سنسترد الفرق فى الفاتوره القادمه ؟
حاجه تخرجنا عن المنغصات تيجى نوصل التليفون بالكهرباء علشان اللى ييجى يتكلم يتكهرب و يسيب السماعة بسرعه  بدل الدوله ماتكهربنا بالفاتوره

----------


## AIMAN1111

سوف أفعل بإذن الله وهذا أضعف الإيمان

----------


## om faisal

احلى من المقاطعة
هناك على الاقل3ملايين خط يمكن الاستغناء عنها جملة واحدة
بعض العائلات لديها من2الى5خطوط
وفي الحقيقة يكفيها خط واحد
خطوط الساحل الشمالي
وما شابهه
لمصريين ولعرب ولاجانب
لا تستخدم الا لايام معدودة في السنة
كلها يمكن عمل
دوبل كيك
لتدخل هدفا اكيدا في شباك الهيئة
صدقوني الاتصالات صارت ببلاش تقريبا في كل دول العالم الا في بلاد العرب اوطاني

----------

